

Apple Allows 3rd Party Web Browsers into App Store - twampss
http://www.macrumors.com/2009/01/13/apple-allows-3rd-party-web-browsers-in-app-store/

======
stcredzero
Do any of these have a Javascript interpreter?

~~~
blasdel
No. They're all vanilla WebKit with different chrome.

None of them even screw with the rendering engine, much less have their own.

------
tocomment
Could I make one that remembers passwords. I hate having to retype them in all
the time! Oh and also I want to replace it's braindead caching scheme. If I
switch to a different window, and switch back, why on earth would it think to
reload the page??

